# What camera for beginer



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok i am considering getting into this. Tired of using my iphone for pic's want some better quality :thumb: Any pointer's would be good.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

compact/DSLR? price range?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

sorry dslr. 500 ish


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd seriously take a look at the NEXC3 which is aimed at people who have a compact, want something better, but not the hassle of an SLR (don't flame me - Sony's words!)

You can get it for £374 from Amazon and you get £30 cash back 

Does 720P movies too.

Also, not the best view lol, but panoramic mode is pretty cool!


DSC00048 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

i got a canon 400D for about £350 second hand


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

go play with either of them. If it doesn't float your boat haptic and logic-wise, you ain't gonna use it...

Bret


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Best advice i could give you is to pop along to Jessops and get the manager to give you some to hold and tell him want you want and for him to come up with some options, they used to match other price's as well , in my last few camera's always reduced to good price and service very good IMHO


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Best advice i could give you is to pop along to Jessops and get the manager to give you some to hold and tell him want you want and for him to come up with some options, they used to match other price's as well , in my last few camera's always reduced to good price and service very good IMHO


I second that, I find the staff at my local Jessops are excellent. Did exactly that last December and bought my Canon 500D and kit from them :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Trip to Jessop's next week I think. Cheers guy's


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Can get expensive with different lenses, bridge cameras have always been great and getting closer to doing all an slr will.


----------



## VXjb (Oct 28, 2011)

My first proper DSLR was a Nikon D90. Can't fault it, it's well good.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Another vote for the Sony NEX series, I'd personally go for the NEX5 rather than the NEX3.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

_Caveat_ - bear in mind the disadvantages of not having a proper optical viewfinder. I've been around conventional DSLRs longer than most (May 2000 onward) and wouldn't move to a mirrorless camera despite the size/compactness.

I carry a Canon superzoom (currently S5is soon upgrading to SX40HS) as my "go everywhere" tool, but wouldn't give up my DSLRs (EOS 60D & 40D and toying with getting a 7D).

Canon offer the 550D or 600D kits at very good prices - or there are similar deals on Nikon DSLRs.

Have a look here for prices deals, but always try Amazon, I find they take a lot of beating. Also look at my post here for a good online dealer recommendation.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Went to an independent camera place in Chester for some advice when I was Looking at buying my camera mate. I wanted something that was easy to use at first but when I got confident enough then I could adjust shutter speeds aperture etc myself. I wanted either the canon 60d or Nikon d5100. The bloke asked me what I wanted and told me that the Nikon was by far the best choice, in his opinion, even though it was cheaper in his own store !! 

Invaluable advice as said before go and speak to a few people and mess about with the camera before you decide. 

I bought the Nikon d5100 from him easy to use and have never looked back.

As dw58 says matey camerapricebuster site is VERY Usefull


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

ovolo said:


> Went to an independent camera place in Chester for some advice when I was Looking at buying my camera mate. I wanted something that was easy to use at first but when I got confident enough then I could adjust shutter speeds aperture etc myself. I wanted either the canon 60d or Nikon d5100. The bloke asked me what I wanted and told me that the Nikon was by far the best choice, in his opinion, even though it was cheaper in his own store !!
> 
> Invaluable advice as said before go and speak to a few people and mess about with the camera before you decide.
> 
> ...


I have the TZ7 which have 720p HD and that is great! I now have the TZ10 which also offers 720p HD, not taken much video with it as yet and I always so that is when I'll be putting it properly to the test!), but have been happy with :thumb:


----------

